# Finishing the bottom of candles from Mann lake molds



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Depending on the diameter of the candle we finish in different ways. With Tealights we use pretabbed wicks, glue-dotted to the teacups and if poured carefully they need no further finishing. We are careful to center the wick at the point where the wax has a tiny bit of body, but before moving it will leave a mark. Uncentered tealights are seconds which we burn in the shop. With votives we pour with metal wick pins. We smooth the outside edge against the hotplate if needed. We use pretabbed wicks installed sometime after the candle has totally set up. With tapers we use the shaped end finishers.
For larger diameters we use a hotplate. We don't worry about the marks of the wick holder during pour at all, as we fix it with the hotplate. We swirl the candle on the hotplate, just warm enough to soften and smooth. Once the wax is soft we cut the wick just to the bottom of the candle, even pushing it up into the body of the candle a bit. Then we swirl the candle on the hotplate to level and smooth imperfections in the surface. Occasionally at this stage there can be some repair of hollows in the candle too, but normally any refilling needed we do during the early stages of the pour itself.
We don't melt directly onto the hotplate, but into an aluminum pie plate, keeping the surface of the hotplate clean.
Sheri


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Slow down the cooling of the candle and keep that wick area liquid for the repour. Your topping up should be done within 5 to 10 minutes of the initial pour. When pouring wax into a mold or jar, be sure to pour it to the level you want it. Then, be sure the second pour goes no higher!

As you will find, wax temperature makes a difference as does the room temperature. 

We use a flat, short sided pan over a little heat to melt smooth the candle bottoms after cutting off the wick first, of course. Use a knife or scissors to cut the wick off the bottom. Tip the wick at the top of the candle into the melt to prime it.


----------

